# newbie qusestion on switches



## Gordon Ivascu (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a DCC Bachman train set. I then got the Bachman extra track package. The switches are powered but not DCC. How do I get them to work. Do I need another transformer> I do not kn ow how to power them?


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

turn outs (switches) run of ac, if you are referring to the switch machine. if you only have the power pack from the set, its DCC and you will need a transformer that is DC and you use the ACC terminals.


----------



## Gordon Ivascu (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the reply From reading other post (this forum has a lot great info if you willing to spend the time)
I got a 16V 1 amp ac transformer from Radio shack. Seems to work Can you think of any issues with this.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

16vac should be ok since the out put of a DC transformer is 16 vac.

just remember, when you push the button to throw the turn out dont hold it more than a second. the turn out motors will burn up if kept to long


----------

